# Some photos of our new dragstrip "Bangkok Drag Avenue"



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Just wanted to share some of the images of our new exotic dragstrip :smokin: 






































*PUB & RESTURANT 2nd FLOOR*



























































































































































*HKS TEAM JAPAN*




























*THAI CHICKS AT THE DRAGSTRIP*


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Great set of pics there, looked like a fantastic day out


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks like a cool event. I recognize the HKS engineer responsible for building the CT230R.

Good photography when it comes to the girls, see you are aiming at the important bits LOL


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks ace - I have to admit I didn't see one Skyline when I was in Bangkok last year, but now when i'm there again I need to watch out for the next drag session.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

love the girlie pics - yum


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

hyrev said:


> love the girlie pics - yum



:thumbsup: 

more girlies please


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> love the girlie pics - yum


Yup, how,s inn- January Japan Trip cancled- tickets now for Bangkok:chuckle:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking venue, that. The HKS drag weapon looks so menacing, yet so 'at home' I love it.

Last pic is my favourite, though :chuckle:


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Yup, how,s inn- January Japan Trip cancled- tickets now for Bangkok:chuckle:


Nice set of blowers, like 3040s with open waste gates


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Z TUNE said:


> Nice set of blowers, like 3040s with open waste gates


But with restrictive airfilters


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> But with restrictive airfilters


:chuckle:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

MMMMMMMHhhhhhhhh love tha gals ....


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cool looking venue

Great pic's 

looked a fantastic day


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Yup Im with the rest of the guys, great looking venue awsome cars and sweet ladys


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

GTRJACK..... is there a thailand top 10 soup up in next month?


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

That looks like an awesome track!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

maxman said:


> cool looking venue


I agree. Facilities look fantastic too.

We need a venue like this in the UK.

Gaz.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks excellent, Were abouts is the drag strip, i`ll have to go along the next time im out there.
Pics of the girls are super, makes me wish i still had a Thai misses, although she wouldn`t have been seen dead in a bikini top


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Great looking venue. :smokin: 

And to think, we have the 'Pod!!!!!   
Mind you, Santa Pod has taken 30 or so years to get that good!  

Really puts the UK efforts to shame.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

jlck said:


> GTRJACK..... is there a thailand top 10 soup up in next month?


I'm in Norway right now so I'm not sure when it will be next time. I've only been to the new dragstrip 2 times since it opened..


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Looks excellent, Were abouts is the drag strip, i`ll have to go along the next time im out there.
> Pics of the girls are super, makes me wish i still had a Thai misses, although she wouldn`t have been seen dead in a bikini top


It's actually not far from my home. The location is just right outside Bangkok up north to northeast of Bangkok. I don't know if this helps


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Here's some video from the dragstrip.

Video - 2JZ S13's from Thailand plus more...

This is the footage of our GTR record, 8.3 sec 

Video - SPEED D PROSHOP DRAG GT-R R32 1000PS 8.32's @ 262km/hr BKK, Thailand Tel +6665556999


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Cheers, so about 20 mins up from the airport if im correct.
Excellent vidoe of the Drag GTR and a great time especially considering the heat that you guys have to suffer.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

'Drag' events and Thai girls always make me nervous, although there didn't appear to much a lady boy about any of those ladies 

Looks like an amazing venue with some wonderfully prepared machinery. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Cheers, so about 20 mins up from the airport if im correct.
> Excellent vidoe of the Drag GTR and a great time especially considering the heat that you guys have to suffer.


Well there's a new airport now so I'm not sure about the 20 minute anymore, just kidding  

Well the drag events only appears in the evening coz nobody wants to race in the mid day during of the heat.. AND anyway thai people are scared of the sun coz they don't want to get tan


----------

